

Ask HN: Where to focus my mind and concentration - rafa8a

To expand a little on the title, I'm a CS student which has been having a little problem finding where to focus his mind and concentration.<p>I mean, with these huge assortment of technologies, and branches, it's kind of difficult to know what is worth pursuing and what not.<p>Everything excites me, from the most minuscule detail of the human body, to the greatness of the universe. In response to this thirst for decoding how the heck everything works, I remain indoors reading for pretty much the entire day.<p>So my question, goes for those of you who have experimented this (and I'm pretty sure many of you had, after being an avid reader of HN), how did you solve this dilemma? and how did you integrate this to the problem of having some of money to survive?
======
Raphael
Program something you want to use.

